# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  Sun Flyer, solar-electric 2-seat flight trainer, Bye Aerospace, Inc., Englewood, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bye Aerospace, Inc.

Aero Electric Sun Flyer on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Aero-TV: The Future is Near - Aero Electric Aircraft Rolls Out The "Sun Flyer"

Published on May 17, 2016




> You Could Be Flying For One Dollar An Hour…
> 
> In May of 2015, the future got just a little bit closer. Aero Electric Aircraft Corporation rolled out their “Sun Flyer” solar electric airplane, initially, intended for the training market. During the rollout and introduction ceremony, Aero Electric Aircraft CEO, George Bye, introduces us to this aircraft.
> 
> This initial prototype is operated through battery power only, but it’s expected that solar cells will be added to allow solar recharging of the batteries. Bye says that, because of the electric technology, when the final product is available the operating energy cost may be as low as one dollar per hour.
> 
> If the aircraft looks somewhat familiar, that’s because the proof of concept airframe itself is being provided from Arion Aircraft located in Nashville,TN. Arion is already producing piston powered light sport aircraft. In the early development stages, the company had contracted with PC Aero, a German company, to help develop preliminary technologies, but now Aero Electric is taking that task on by itself.
> 
> Bye says that three aircraft will be dedicated to the testing program and that FAA certification and commercial production is expected to begin in about three years. In the video, you’ll hear plans for the future and how this aircraft might have a positive disruptive effect on flight training.

----------

